
Pocketbook Colour – E-reader with colour screen - m01
https://pocketbook.ch/en-ch/news/pocketbook-color-news-ch
======
m01
Seems 2020 might finally bring colour e-readers [1], something I've certainly
been waiting for.

This specific one appears to be delayed until end of July [2].

[1] [https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/these-are-
al...](https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/these-are-all-of-the-
new-e-readers-to-be-released-in-2020)

[2] [https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-
readers/pocketbook-c...](https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-
readers/pocketbook-color-delayed-until-the-end-of-july)

------
solarkraft
> The release of the new device is scheduled for June 2020.

